
Seth's Blog: Easy to type - qhoxie
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/10/easier-to-type.html
======
jyothi
huh. ok on a general term yes people do say it is very easy to say sorry now
after you have screwed up.

But why is this on HN ? Irrelevant (this ought to be a public response to
someone who said that) or am I missing something?

~~~
pmjordan
I _think_ this is supposed to be what Joel talks about in section 4 here:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/customerservice.html>

But I'm not sure, and Joel's version is definitely better written.

